# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  παιδια λιγη βοηθεια

## terakis

μηπως γνωριζεται εαν το κοτοπουλακι αυτο ειναι αρσενικο η θυληκο, την ηλικια του και αν ανηκει σε καποια ρατσα?? 

http://img263.imageshack.us/i/p1604111907.jpg/

http://img543.imageshack.us/i/p160411190701.jpg/

http://img846.imageshack.us/i/p160411190702.jpg/

----------


## mpapad

Λευτέρη, είναι ακόμη μικρό για να σου πω (λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο το βλέπω στις φωτο! είναι αυτό που λέμε "κατσιασμένο"- δυστυχώς όσο και χαριτωμένα να είναι τα κλωσσόπουλα, δεν πρέπει να τα πιάνουμε όσο είναι μικρούλια γιατί κατσιάζουν- κατεβάζουν τις φτερούγες και δείχνουν μαραζωμένα). 
Λίγες μέρες μετά το σκάσιμο από το αυγό, τα αρσενικά είναι λίγο πιο "κορδωτά" και όταν τα τσιγκλάς κάνουν έλαφρώς διαφορετικό ήχο από τα θηλυκά (κάνουν ένα "κρρρρ" κάπως διαφορετικό που ενώ μπορώ τα το ξεχωρίσω.... δεν μπορώ να στο περιγράψω) και το λειράκι πάνω από την μύτη τους *προεξέχει*  και είναι πιο εμφανές από ότι είναι στα θηλυκα. Δεν μπορώ να δω καλά. Έχεις και άλλα? είναι πιο εύκολο να ξεχωρίσεις ποιο είναι τι όταν έχεις μετρο σύγκρισης. Αν έχεις και άλλα και κάτσεις λίγο προσέκτικά και τα παρατηρήσεις θα το καταλάβεις. Τα αρσενικά είναι πιο "στητά" και ζωρά ενώ τα θηλυκά ελαφρώς πιο κοντοστούπικα και πιο "συνεσταλμένα"

----------


## mpapad

αααααααααα!! και η ουρίτσα τους είναι λίγο διαφορετική. Όπως και να έχει, με μια πρώτη ματιά....  μάλλον έχεις κοκοράκι!!

Υ.Γ. : Τα φτεράκια του θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν όμορφα προς τα πίσω και να στέκουν κοντά στην ουρίτσα, αν "κρεμάνε" και δεν στέκουν σωστά είναι ψιλοκατσιασμένα. Μην αγχώνεσαι όμως, άμα το φροντίζεις, τρώει σωστά και δεν το χαϊδεύεις θα καρδαμώσει γρήγορα

----------


## terakis

οχι ειναι το μοναδικο...το φτερωμα του ετσι ηταν οταν το αγορασα...υπαρχει περιπτωση να μηνει ετσι ??? αν οχι ρι πρεπει να κανω για να ξαναγινει στην φυσιολογικη του κατασταση?? (τροφη κ.τ.λ)

----------

